
Medtronic: One ventilators is made up of more than 1,750 parts and 1M LOC - saadalem
https://twitter.com/Medtronic/status/1245777861774118913
======
carolina_33
Sounds impressive to the non-HN crowd, but that's probably 900k lines for an
impressive ui, unimplemented libraries, etc.

